# Belt size for Atlas 101-27430 lathe



## JPMacG (Mar 8, 2018)

I know this question has probably already been answered here, but I searched and did not find it.   Can anyone tell me the belt size for my Atlas 101-27430 lathe?   I mean the motor-to-countershaft belt.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 8, 2018)

Found it....  the motor belt is size 4L350.    I was not creative enough with my search.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 9, 2018)

OK.  AFAIK, that's correct.  And the spindle belt would be a 4L310.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 18, 2018)

Just to add closure to this thread...   I got a Goodyear/Contitech 4L350 belt.  It is about 2 inches shorter than the belt that I had been using, but it seems to fit the lathe better - the motor is now tilted up slightly - near the mid-range of the motor's belt-tension adjustment slot.  And the belt fits the sheaves of the motor and counter-shaft pulleys well.


----------



## Mathurin (Mar 25, 2018)

Just for information to find v-Belt: 3l is for 3/8'' wide pulley and 4l is for 1/2'' wide pulley. 350 is for belt 35'' circumference.  Like for a pulley of 3/8 and cirumference of 26'' we obtain 3L260


----------

